# cant remove the oil plug nut??



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i am having trouble removing the oil plug nut. i've tried monkey wrench and a socket wrench. the nut is almost rounding. whats the best way to remove the nut??


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Visegrip pliers at that point . Remember to buy a replacement before you do that, so you have a good one to puy back in .


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

are visegrips even strong enough? the oil plug nut is pretty tight and its almost balling. i'm very worried at this point..


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

get a looooong handle socket wrench...i think their called "nut crackers" or "nut breakers" or any other long handled wrench, the fact that its longer will require less force to loosen (ha! i payed attention in physics).


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

If that does not work, then I would just drill out the screw but be careful. WHo did your last oil change? Did they use an impact wrench to secure it in place?


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i did my own oil change last time and it wasnt this hard to remove the oil plug nut. if i can get it out, i'll have to goto nissan and buy a new replacement. does anyone know hwo much nissan charges for a new drain nut and washer???


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

several dollars or so. you can probably get one at your local auto zone.


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

Just get a top end oil extractor and be done with it! ;-)
Seriously though, get a new bolt and don't torque it so much.


----------

